# The Truth About Bakers Dog Food..



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I am shocked still at the amount of people on here that still use Bakers. - and see no problems with it. Thought this might be of interest to some.



> *
> Below is some info that is widely available on the web, please have a read and make your own judgement.
> 
> The law has recently changed and animal foodstuff manufacturers can no longer list 'permitted colours/additives' on products sold in quantities greater than 10 kilos.
> ...


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

It's funny how these companies seem legitimate enough and are still allowed to sell these pet products, even after they are found to be harmful. It's like the Bob Martin products, the vets absolutely hate most of them because they have been found to be not only harmful to pets but also humans too. 
And then you go to the big supermarkets and still see the bloody things on the shelves!! They should be banned!!


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Disgusting. How they still get away with selling this rubbish is terrible.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I have to say that before joining this forum, I used to feed my dog on Baker's meaty chunks and Butchers tinned food. I've now swapped her over onto the Lukulus and she loves it. Clears her plate every day whereas before, she was always leaving food in her dish.

I wonder if anyone could recommend a good dry food she could have as treats? I have toyed with the idea of raw but I haven't been brave enough to do this yet, not completely anyway. She's had the occasional raw chicken leg but that's about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

disgusting and they are not the only dog food to use these in their food, so many people still buy it cause it looks pretty????? pretty are u serious food pretty for dogs???? ermmmmmm hellooooo
THIS IS THE TRULY SHOCKING BIT
i tell people about bakers show them links info and alike......... and what do they do??
NOTHING


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have just found out today my friend is feeding her 12 week maltese x bichon puppy on Bakers puppy food, I tried to tell her but she says the vet told her it will be fine as long as she doesnt feed more than the recommended daily allowance.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I am shocked still at the amount of people on here that still use Bakers. - and see no problems with it. Thought this might be of interest to some.


While I agree the list is shocking but what I find even more shocking these things are in every day foods that we eat and also feed to our children 

None of the additives on that list have been tested on dogs so where is the evidence they have the same effect as on lab rats or humans due to the difference in canine physiology?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

It makes my blood boil that such disgusting food is available 

One of my greyhounds was operated on to remove a cancerous tumour from his stomach on the 11th - the cause? Quite possibly crap nutrition when he was young and racing. If only people knew the damage these foods do


----------



## borderkp (May 13, 2011)

my kids' father and step mum have a fox terrier who is the looniest, badly behaved uncontrolable dog i have ever met, doesn't help he is treated like a pampered spoilt child  found out this week he is fed purely on bakers as step mum "likes the differnet coloured shapes" and its the only food he will eat. might email them the origional post, but can't see it having any effect at all. and step mum wants to breed from him so they can have a "mini scamp" to join the family.. the mind boggles


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I used to feed both my poodles on Bakers.Kai has changed since i took them off of it,but Mia is no different.So perhaps its just down to the individual animal.*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I used to feed both my poodles on Bakers.Kai has changed since i took them off of it,but Mia is no different.So perhaps its just down to the individual animal.*


But if it's unhealthy for one dog, surely it's unhealthy for them all? I do know where you're coming from though, my mum used to feed them both Bakers and now they're on Fish4Dogs (after many months of me trying to convince her how sh*t Bakers is) and Tiger is still mental on it.... although not AS bad as he used to be - but he is naturally a very active dog. Ruby however, is the total opposite - she's calm and quiet and would rather sit on your knee instead of play with a toy, and would rather kip in front of the fire than go for a long walk. She wasn't hyperactive on the Bakers at all, and hasn't changed at all since we switched foods. But it just because their activity levels haven't changed, it doesn't mean their health has 

I am going to copy this and put it on FB, I hope it changes a few peoples minds! OP - do you have a link to the original information?


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

metaldog said:


> While I agree the list is shocking but what I find even more shocking these things are in every day foods that we eat and also feed to our children
> 
> None of the additives on that list have been tested on dogs so where is the evidence they have the same effect as on lab rats or humans due to the difference in canine physiology?


So very true.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

My friend has a GWPxSpringer and was complaining that he was usually calm but was climbing the walls asked her if she had changed his food yes Bakers was on offer so she bought a sack told her why Bryn was being a loon but she wouldnt believe me until the sack ran out and she went back to her normal food.Now she wont feed Bakers again.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I read somewhere that a portion of the 'oils and fats' in Bakers was used motor oil. IE oil that has been in a car engine, then filtered to clean it up. Mineral oil is not meant to be ingested!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

DD would you mind if I copied that and pop it on the FB page?

I have to admit that I did once feed Bakers to a very fickle eater called Bella  But I took her off it straight away after reading it wasn't a good food, this was about 6 years ago now!


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> I have to say that before joining this forum, I used to feed my dog on Baker's meaty chunks and Butchers tinned food. I've now swapped her over onto the Lukulus and she loves it. Clears her plate every day whereas before, she was always leaving food in her dish.
> 
> I wonder if anyone could recommend a good dry food she could have as treats? I have toyed with the idea of raw but I haven't been brave enough to do this yet, not completely anyway. She's had the occasional raw chicken leg but that's about it.


I use the Lukukluss kibble as a topper and in his kong wobbler


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting, have just looked on the Bakers website and their ingredients lists all contain the phrase "With antioxidants, coloured with and preserved with EC additives." so most people are going to remain clueless as to what's in their dog's food.

I get fed up with seeing dog after dog come into the kennels I work at with a bag of Bakers food! I'd estimate that 9 out of 10 hyperactive dogs I see are fed on Bakers or similarly coloured food. Most of them are overweight and have dull, staring coats too, I'm sure their owners would notice a massive difference if they switched to something better quality!
What really surprises me is their "Weight Control" food; judging by the size of the dogs I see who are being fed on it it definitely doesn't work and is just another money spin.

Will hold my hands up and say that we have fed Bakers in the past, when our terminally ill BC started turning her nose up at everything else. It kept her going for a while longer and I'd consider feeding it again in similar circumstances. Was however given a box of the puppy stuff when Scooter was tiny; came out both ends within a very short space of time!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

hyper Springer said:


> I use the Lukukluss kibble as a topper and in his kong wobbler


Thanks! I'll give that a try.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

jamesabond said:


> Bakers food is very nutritious food for dogs. Bakers food gives more stamina to dogs. And *improves the immune system of food*. It is one of the best food for dogs. The dogs loves it very much because I also have a dog and I use bakers food for my dogs feeding.


I didn't realise food had an immune system :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Gosh spambots are getting rather intelligent.. Not quiet enough tho :lol:


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

jamesabond said:


> Bakers food is very nutritious food for dogs. Bakers food gives more stamina to dogs. And improves the immune system of food. It is one of the best food for dogs. The dogs loves it very much because I also have a dog and I use bakers food for my dogs feeding.


PMSL 

Cock!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Paganman said:


> PMSL
> 
> Cock!


Think this might be a "wind-up merchant" as their post on the Cat section was deleted, saying dry food is best for cats.....

I meant JamesaBond, not Paganman!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Thorne said:


> What really surprises me is their "Weight Control" food; judging by the size of the dogs I see who are being fed on it it definitely doesn't work and is just another money spin.


Ultimately, levels of activity are all important. My neighbour, who is fab with our pack, feeds her GSD the weight control version. The dog is always at the vet for weight issues. I mentioned the carciogenic ingredients but she hasnt changed.

Children are fed God knows what? Shame on the parents, quite frankly. If you search around, basic fresh ingredients are available at a reasonable price.

I won't feed my dog crap, I sure as hell won't feed kids rubbish either. Neither have a choice, but WE DO!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive fed it once, about 8-10 years ago (in my defence, i didnt have the internet then) and it almost resulted in my dog being euthanised for unpredictable temperament issues.

Never again. If it were the only food on offer, i'd rather not have a dog.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Me and the OH were in ASDA earlier and I couldn't believe the sheer amount of the stuff on the shelves! It took up nearly half the aisle and went from the top shelf to the bottom shelf :scared: I really, really want to go and attach little sticky notes to all the boxes saying 'please don't buy this food' but I don't know if i'd get in trouble for it 

I think we should start some sort of campaign against it!


----------



## CarolineK (Aug 12, 2011)

Totally agree i would not give my dog's this food.
Mine are all on the Barf Diet and have been for a long while and they love it,at least i know what i am giving them.Some people don't like Barf but thats fine too.
I did put this on another forum a bit back about this food and got told off as i was judging people,and what they give their dogs to eat.
But i didn't write it it was copied from the internet.
Perhaps some people want to give them this food,but its just not for my dogs.
But thanks for this thread it was nice to see other views on it.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow. I knew it was bad, but didn't think it was that bad (still never feed it!!)
Have posted it on local pets FB page and my own as there are a few that feed it!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Me and the OH were in ASDA earlier and I couldn't believe the sheer amount of the stuff on the shelves! It took up nearly half the aisle and went from the top shelf to the bottom shelf :scared: I really, really want to go and attach little sticky notes to all the boxes saying 'please don't buy this food' but I don't know if i'd get in trouble for it
> 
> I think we should start some sort of campaign against it!


I've cross posted the e numbers list to Horse and Hound: people are equally horrified. I feel the same about seeing it in supermarkets but my post it notes would be very explicit!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Me and the OH were in ASDA earlier and I couldn't believe the sheer amount of the stuff on the shelves! It took up nearly half the aisle and went from the top shelf to the bottom shelf :scared: I really, really want to go and attach little sticky notes to all the boxes saying 'please don't buy this food' but I don't know if i'd get in trouble for it
> 
> I think we should start some sort of campaign against it!





cinammontoast said:


> I've cross posted the e numbers list to Horse and Hound: people are equally horrified. I feel the same about seeing it in supermarkets but my post it notes would be very explicit!


I was in Pets at Home a few weeks back and a man and his son were in the dog food isel and his dad said 'this one will do' and picked up a bag of Waggs Worker. I intiated conversation by asking about their gorgeous Lab Puppy :001_wub: And then pointed out the meat content in the Waggs and that they should try look for a food without E numbers / Colourings and highest meat level in their price range. (By this point my husband had abandoned me!!!). But he did put the Waggs back and Isaw them reading the back of all the packages. It may make me an interferring old cow but hey ho


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I think people just don't realise the big difference in quality dog food can have between brands. To most people: dog food is dog food. They don't think about the ingredients. They assume it's all the same.

I do wince a little when I see lots of people picking up big bags of Bakers at the supermarket.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Bakers is full of donkey meat.
My friend at the pet shop has a customer who after months of unemployment got a job with bakers. He only lasted a couple of weeks, he could not bare to watch the lorries of diesease ridden dead donkeys arriving.

I wish everyone would take care to look into their dog food I wish all shops would just stop selling this crap. 

One of my OH friends mum feeds their JRT bakers because its the only food he likes, I have tried and tried to get them to put him on something else. Maybe if I show her that list she will change!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> Bakers is full of donkey meat.
> My friend at the pet shop has a customer who after months of unemployment got a job with bakers. He only lasted a couple of weeks, he could not bare to watch the lorries of *diesease ridden dead donkeys* arriving.


Diesease ridden? Seriously if he honestly saw that he should of got evidence and taken it further. Even for the cheapest much food the 'meat' cannot be contaminated/ dieseased


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

Meat in kibble is 3D meat -dead, disease and disable.

Is sounds awful but in nature that kind of animals become a prey.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Andromeda said:


> Meat in kibble is 3D meat -dead, disease and disable.
> 
> Is sounds awful but in nature that kind of animals become a prey.


I understood most dogs foods unless they state Fresh Meat then its its like to be 'Meat Meal' - hence the crappy bits but actually dieseased meat? I knew they were Cr*p but it takes it to a whole new level - Feeling quite sick now eurghhh!


----------



## Snoopies (Oct 17, 2011)

Andromeda said:


> Meat in kibble is 3D meat -dead, disease and disable.
> 
> Is sounds awful but in nature that kind of animals become a prey.


You can't generalise that "ALL" kibble are the same. 
As another member said the word "meal" indicates that the less appetising parts of an animal may have been used. However, that does not mean that it is disease ridden. A certain amount of "meal" is needed for formation, but it does not always mean that it is "cr*p"
Where it comes from and the controls under which it is manufactured have a greater bearing on whether to buy it or not.
I choose to sell only one food product in my retail outlet and would only consider a few others (after much in depth research) and refuse to compromise my beliefs to make additional profits.
It contains 55% Fish, of which 32% is FRESH fish, the balance being made up of salmon oil and *fish meal* (ethically sourced, controlled and manufactured).
I personally believe that if Bakers was produced in America it would be BANNED. As a large groomer and retailer we spend time with 100's of dogs and the difference, when we get dogs off Bakers (and a few other brands), is immense.


----------

